# LAYERING -- F & M Expressions $.15 transfers



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

In regards to layering F & M's $.15 transfers, in order to accomplish an inexpensive 2 or 3 color image, is it possible? Has anyone ever tried, and was it successful? What ideas or tips can you offer?

The results i actually envision, would be similar to vinyl ... not an actual layering where ink touches ink but an overlay where inks would be applied to the actual fabric ... 

thanks in advance,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have tried layering with disastrous results but others here have reported success. It may work with the proper technique but it isn't something I've spent time on.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

wormil said:


> I have tried layering with disastrous results but others here have reported success. It may work with the proper technique but it isn't something I've spent time on.


where in NC are yo located, im near charlotte.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I have done it with success using f&m transfers. The hard part is you cannot see through the paper for alignment like with the clear backing with vinyl. I have done few where it was two separate elements in the design i was able to put them next to each other and hit with one press. 

I did some tests overlapping two transfers, pressing one than going over top of it with another and it held up fine. I let the shirt cool in between presses to try not to over cure the first one. I always use kraft paper to protect any areas not coveted by second pressing (do it all the time with vinyl).....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

nphektor said:


> where in NC are yo located, im near charlotte.




Near Raleigh


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

Beckmansbeach said:


> I have done it with success using f&m transfers. The hard part is you cannot see through the paper for alignment like with the clear backing with vinyl. I have done few where it was two separate elements in the design i was able to put them next to each other and hit with one press.
> 
> I did some tests overlapping two transfers, pressing one than going over top of it with another and it held up fine. I let the shirt cool in between presses to try not to over cure the first one. I always use kraft paper to protect any areas not coveted by second pressing (do it all the time with vinyl).....




thanx, i think it would be a great way to reduce costs for lower qty 2-3 color images, although i can imagine it becoming a headache as well =)


----------

